# a man's job is never done



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm just so frustrated,overwhelmed don't know how I'm supost to keep up the pace.

up at 5:30 every morning shower shave pack my lunch and then a 45min comute to work and a 15 min walk from the parking lot.work eight hour and then a 45min comute home.

once I'm home its just more stuff to do after dinner (wife makes) its cub scouts on mon boy scouts on thurs (two boys one in cub scouts one in boy scouts) then its baseball clinics on weds. Puppy training on fri. and snow removal or grass cutting on sat not to mention car care three vehicles that need oil changes and tire rotation brakes and then theres the swimming pool start up and vacuming and close up. the gutters need cleaned and the extiorer needs a coat of paint.Did I mention sick parents and running them to doctors. Oh how about backed up comodes and broken fixtures the list seems never ending..........................


But hey at least I get up everymorn and am thankfull for the wonderfull family and life I do have.


this was a tounge and cheek posting about well if you don't know then I not telling!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

chillymorn said:


> I'm just so frustrated,overwhelmed don't know how I'm supost to keep up the pace.
> 
> up at 5:30 every morning shower shave pack my lunch and then a 45min comute to work and a 15 min walk from the parking lot.work eight hour and then a 45min comute home.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to floss, eat an apple each day, get annual checkups, take your vitamins, say your prayers (do you go to Church?), spend quality time with your family, sex up your wife, do some "non-sexual" touching with your wife, keep your toe-nails trimmed, check e-mail/facebook, balance your checkbook, exercise 30 min per day, work on your household budget, think about your career aspirations - have a goal!, meditate, read for pleasure, read for growth, watch the news or read the paper to keep up with current events, write your local congressman (or woman) about issues you feel are important, visit with family (aunts, uncles, cousins), get to know your neighbors, stop and smell the roses, check the batteries in your smoke detectors, check TAM for responses to posts, EAT, attend PTA meetings, volunteer and help others - its helps you stay grounded and you feel good about yourself, run anti-virus and spyware checks on all PCs, defragment your hard drive, ponder the meaning of life, take a college level course, learn a new foreign language, take a long family vacation, take your wife somewhere for a short romantic weekend, spend some time outside in nature, take out the trash, ALWAYS recycle, check on your retirement accounts and reallocate as needed per your age and risk aversion...

I'm sure I forgot some things...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Star said:


> N777G how could you forget to put aside some time to practice manning up!!! Sorry I couldn't resist!!!


That's just a given - along with breathing.

I forgot - drink at least 8 glasses of water each day and get at least 7-8 hours of sleep.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Make sure you put the lid down, and never leave the roll empty...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Sounds like you guy's have it easy!!!
> 
> I wish I were a bloke if all of the above was all I had to do!!


We carry the weight of the world - which is why we die sooner!


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope you've managed to eat your 5 a day too, gotta keep regular you know!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Pffft. Men die sooner because they don't get regular check ups, not because of the "weight of the world".


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds like my world sometimes. I call it, LIFE!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> Pffft. Men die sooner because they don't get regular check ups, not because of the "weight of the world".


Or it could be that death is the only way we're guaranteed some PEACE AND QUIET!!!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

And when I die, do you know what I want buried with me? In my hand?

THE REMOTE CONTROL!!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> And when I die, do you know what I want buried with me? In my hand?
> 
> THE REMOTE CONTROL!!!


If you have a remote control, that means you have a television. If you have a television, that means you are watching it. Clearly, you are NOT working hard enough.  Laying around Al Bundy style is not the weight of the world.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I think men die earlier because there is no prostate cancer awareness month!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> If you have a remote control, that means you have a television. If you have a television, that means you are watching it. Clearly, you are NOT working hard enough.  Laying around Al Bundy style is not the weight of the world.


No - I just figure by the time I'm DEAD, it should be MY TURN to have the damn thing for a while!


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> I think men die earlier because there is no prostate cancer awareness month!


September is prostate cancer awareness month!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

notaname said:


> September is prostate cancer awareness month!


So we're back to my "weight of the world" or "peace and quiet" theories...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> No - I just figure by the time I'm DEAD, it should be MY TURN to have the damn thing for a while!


So you just toss away your mistress like that for a REMOTE? Where's the love?


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> So we're back to my "weight of the world" or "peace and quiet" theories...


Perhaps it is a variety of reasons.

Interesting article! :smthumbup:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

notaname said:


> September is prostate cancer awareness month!


Thanks for correcting me I was unaware I haven't seen or hear any adversitisment/public notice about it.

but am I the only one sick of viagra comercials. Come on we know its out there already!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

notaname said:


> Perhaps it is a variety of reasons.
> 
> Interesting article! :smthumbup:


Nope, it's because us women manipulate, nag and control you guys and the only time you have any peace, is when you are dead and buried. **Rolls Eyes**


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

no pun intended


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Brennan said:


> Nope, it's because us women manipulate, nag and control you guys and the only time you have any peace, is when you are dead and buried. **Rolls Eyes**


That must be why men are so much more likely to remarry (and quickly) than a woman. LOL


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

notaname said:


> That must be why men are so much more likely to remarry (and quickly) than a woman. LOL


No, most men remarry and quickly because they need to be taken care of. Most women remain alone because they are tired of taking care of a man child.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Brennan said:


> No, most men remarry and quickly because they need to be taken care of. Most women remain alone because they are tired of taking care of a man child.


The statistisc I found are identical on how long it take to remarry.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Well the upside is one of us has to die first. At this point it doesn't matter who.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

chillymorn said:


> The statistisc I found are identical on how long it take to remarry.


Makes sense...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

My grandfather, crippled his entire life, raised 8 kids during the depression, working as a carpenter and farmer. No electricity, no power tools, no running water, almost no education. His grandfather was a wounded Confederate soldier who came home to nothing but managed to rebuild his world and feed his family. Whenever I feel a little overwhelmed, I remember what the men and women did before me and my life seems like Disneyworld.


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

unbelieveable I am glad someone else does that!!
When I get to feeling like I have it so hard I put myself 100yrs back. My kitchen alone is full of time saving easy making handy things. Oven, stove,toaster, microwave, coffee grinder, crock pot, dishwasher, fridge.... 
Oh and the washer and dryer!! I LOVE those! I have lived in the woods and did not have either. Boy I tell you handwashing 4 peoples clothes in a tub is WORK lol


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I had to use a creek and scrubboard for a few months in Honduras years ago with the Army. That was just my own clothes, in great weather, and only a few times. A few years ago a blizzard knocked the power out around here for a week or so. Such wailing and gnashing of teeth! What folks were calling an "emergency", my grandparents and every generation before them just called "liiving". 
The Army has sent me all over the world and the poorest among our citizens live in luxury compared to the lives of most of the average third world citizens.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> I had to use a creek and scrubboard for a few months in Honduras years ago with the Army. That was just my own clothes, in great weather, and only a few times. A few years ago a blizzard knocked the power out around here for a week or so. Such wailing and gnashing of teeth! What folks were calling an "emergency", my grandparents and every generation before them just called "liiving".
> The Army has sent me all over the world and the poorest among our citizens live in luxury compared to the lives of most of the average third world citizens.


You mean the poor in Honduras don't have a basic right to Cable television and plasma HDTV?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Can't help but laugh a bit when I catch myself getting impatient with the MICROWAVE.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Everybody’s well and truly blessed in some way or another. Just depends on how you look at things.

Bob


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Wow - I don't know how you make it through the week.

Let's see...on Friday when I got off work, after working 45 hours last week, I went grocery shopping, came home, cooked dinner for hubby and me, cleaned up the kitchen, made the bed and then went to bed.

Saturday, I got my hair done (hey - priorities), a pedicure, finished grocery shopping, came home, did laundry, cooked dinner again, cleaned the kitchen again and emptied trash.

On Sunday I cleaned house - dusted, swept, mopped, vaccummed, cleaned two bathrooms, made beds, changed out three litter boxes, organized my husband's man cave, cleaned out my car, cooked dinner again, cleaned the ktichen again, emptied trash again, got clothes ready for work, packed my husband for a trip, then showered and went to bed.

And today - at a bright and early 5:00 a.m., I got up to start it all over again this week and I don't even have any kids at home - unless you consider my kid to be that 6'5" guy that occupies the other side of my bed.

You're right - a man's work is NEVER DONE.

Now you know how I feel. LOL


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> I had to use a creek and scrubboard for a few months in Honduras years ago with the Army. That was just my own clothes, in great weather, and only a few times. A few years ago a blizzard knocked the power out around here for a week or so. Such wailing and gnashing of teeth! What folks were calling an "emergency", my grandparents and every generation before them just called "liiving".
> The Army has sent me all over the world and the poorest among our citizens live in luxury compared to the lives of most of the average third world citizens.


Spent a year at Soto Cano AB Honduras with the Air Force (Army there too). They do have it kind of primitive in areas there, don't they?

We lived in the wooden "hooches" with no running water, bathrooms or kitchen facilities.

But I did have a great time - AF PT=Power Tanning! :smthumbup:


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Conrad said:


> You mean the poor in Honduras don't have a basic right to Cable television and plasma HDTV?


Actually - NO.

You'd be surprised. Kids sleeping on the sidewalks, no food, no shoes, it's a pretty poor country. 

I had a hard time with the poverty when I was there, tried to feed every street kid I ran into.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

AFEH said:


> Everybody’s well and truly blessed in some way or another. Just depends on how you look at things.
> 
> Bob


Exactly, why I remember when I used to have to walk to school with shoes with holes in the bottom in 25 feet snow drifts. :rofl:


----------



## BlackMedicine357 (Jan 18, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> I think men die earlier because there is no prostate cancer awareness month!


 NAH!!! You all got it wrong! 

We men die sooner because of all the extra standing latrine calls we have. Considering that most of our lives we are p***sing standing up, the aggregate cardiovascular effort expended shortens our male lifespans. And we do it alone and don't talk to or even acknowledge other males in the facilities. 

Females got it locked. They spend EVERY bathroom break seated and always with the benefit of 1 or more female companions. Extra morale points and socialization.

I've stopped even entertaining female complaints about lack of, shortage of, and crowding in ladies rooms. 

"Of course there was A LINE!!! YOU TOOK IT WITH YOU!!!"

"Any of you girls gotta go?"

Sheesh!

Black


----------



## BlackMedicine357 (Jan 18, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> I had to use a creek and scrubboard for a few months in Honduras years ago with the Army. That was just my own clothes, in great weather, and only a few times. A few years ago a blizzard knocked the power out around here for a week or so. Such wailing and gnashing of teeth! What folks were calling an "emergency", my grandparents and every generation before them just called "liiving".
> The Army has sent me all over the world and the poorest among our citizens live in luxury compared to the lives of most of the average third world citizens.


 BTDT... but with no scrubboard, just a rock.

And we also found a convenient way to cut the washing chore in the bush by eliminating certain dispensable items I.E. skivvies... 

Hence the popular phrase - "Going Commando!"


----------



## yummy11 (Mar 1, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> And when I die, do you know what I want buried with me? In my hand?
> 
> THE REMOTE CONTROL!!!


lol:scratchhead:


----------

